

DeNA Acquires Ngmoco for $400M - cristinacordova
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/12/done-deal-dena-to-announce-ngmoco-acquisition-very-soon/

======
amitm
Official word from nytimes:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/13/technology/13social.html?h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/13/technology/13social.html?hp)

~~~
tlrobinson
And more HN commentary here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1782661>

